# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  تعلم الانجليزية للاطفال

## نجوم الظلام

*  تعلم الانجليزية للاطفال         ABC 4' KIDS Workshop 3.0  برنامج لتعليم الأطفال اسلوب الهجاء والكتابة بالصوت والصورة تتضمن أبجديات  كاملة من A إلى Z لأكثر من مائة صورة مختلفة, سهل الإستعمال ذات شكل يعمل  على إٍستعاب كامل للطفل  متوافق مع كل اصدارات الوندوز         تابعونا للمزيد من البرامج الاخرى   وفى النهاية اتمنى ان ينال الموضوع اعجابكم 
*

----------

